# Ross Custom



## Norrin (Dec 23, 2020)

I’m looking for any information about this bike, it seems to be around 1958 but I don’t know for sure.  I just finished rebuilding everything and it’s super smooth and comfortable.  I’ve not seen a coaster brake hub with a grease fitting but I’m more of a BMX guy so that’s not a surprise.  Any info about it (rarity, ???) would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2020)

Norrin said:


> I’m looking for any information about this bike, it seems to be around 1958 but I don’t know for sure.  I just finished rebuilding everything and it’s super smooth and comfortable.  I’ve not seen a coaster brake hub with a grease fitting but I’m more of a BMX guy so that’s not a surprise.  Any info about it (rarity, ???) would be great.  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1325531
> 
> ...



Does it have a Komet rear hub? Might be an AMF bike.


----------



## Norrin (Dec 23, 2020)

No idea what the hub is, there are no markings on it.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 23, 2020)

ian said:


> Does it have a Komet rear hub? Might be an AMF bike.



Ross was the house brand of the Chain Bike Corporation, a different company than AMF.


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2020)

Cool! I'm still learning.....


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 23, 2020)

,very cool bikes .if you send me the serial # could tell you what year he is .we are big ross fans for sure .


----------



## Norrin (Dec 23, 2020)

jungleterry said:


> ,very cool bikes .if you send me the serial # could tell you what year he is .we are big ross fans for sure .



Awesome, I’ll look it up when I’m home.  Thank you, I can’t wait to learn more about the date codes.


----------



## Norrin (Dec 23, 2020)

The serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket is R6917841, the 6 could be an 8, the stamp is a touch wonky on that number.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2020)

A nice, clean bike just not a lot of collector interest or value. Should make a nice rider though. V/r Shawn


----------



## ian (Dec 24, 2020)

Norrin said:


> No idea what the hub is, there are no markings on it.



Does the brake arm say anything on it? Bendix? Komet? or........??


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 24, 2020)

good morning ,you have a 69 ,early 69 .all ours have tanks on them so someone may have taken the tank off of that one .still a nice rider for sure .


----------



## Norrin (Dec 24, 2020)

ian said:


> Does the brake arm say anything on it? Bendix? Komet? or........??



Nope, nothing on the brake arm, just a cool diamond pattern.  I took it apart and rebuilt it and there were no markings anywhere that I could see.


----------



## Norrin (Dec 24, 2020)

jungleterry said:


> good morning ,you have a 69 ,early 69 .all ours have tanks on them so someone may have taken the tank off of that one .still a nice rider for sure .



Really, it’s that new?  I believe you and think I understand how the date code works.  . Thank you so much, now I know at least something about it.  It looks good and rides great, that’s the important thing.


----------



## Norrin (Dec 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A nice, clean bike just not a lot of collector interest or value. Should make a nice rider though. V/r Shawn



Thanks for verifying, didn’t think it was a high interest bike, not much info out there on it.  As for value, it was given to me for free and  I’ve put nothing into it but time and a little grease so looking good and riding great is enough.


----------

